# 101 Visual Basic and C# Code Samples



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

*Brief Description*
101 Code Samples for Visual Basic and C# (2003)

*Overview*
This download includes a master set of Visual Basic and Visual C# code samples demonstrating various aspects of the language in the following areas: syntax, data access, Windows Forms, Web development and Web services, XML, security, the .NET Framework, file system and file I/O, interop and migration issues, COM+, ADO.NET, and advanced topics including graphics with GDI+, remoting, serialization, MSMQ, and Windows services.

Visit here for downloads and instructions.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks.
Here is the updated link for 2005 VB and C# Code Samples.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

^ welcome and thanks for the updated link


----------

